# *Someone Say, Walk It, LOL*



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

She loves to do this..... She has been a really fun pup.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

She is super cute but what, exactly, is she doing?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

paulag1955 said:


> She is super cute but what, exactly, is she doing?


Thanks............. She is learning her big high dog walk at a much lower level (foundation work) right now.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Is that for agility?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

paulag1955 said:


> Is that for agility?


Yep.....


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Good idea. I need some cinder blocks!

Does it get tippy at the ends? Do you have the board fastened down?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BlackPuppy said:


> Good idea. I need some cinder blocks!
> 
> Does it get tippy at the ends? Do you have the board fastened down?


I started on a couple 2x4s & now up to concrete blocks. Height is about 6". This board is 8', I think instead of 12'. I have worked the big dogs on it also,take it slow & does not move. Does slide a tad if too fast, but hasn't been any big issue.


----------

